# Update



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:leap: i went & hed blood drawn today & all my counts have come up again. my blood platelets went from 66 to 139. they are almost normal. so that means that the chemo is working :stars: i am so excited. they also said that i will be tired from the chemo 7 that i am doing more than most people do having the treatments that i am having. so keep up those prayers because we have this cancer on the run. :grouphug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats great to hear! :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is good to hear. Keep fighting and you will win this. ray: coming your way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!

:leap: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great news Fritzie....sending more prayers your way that you continue to make progress ray: :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:grouphug: thanks everyone. i know it is all your prayers & support that are helping me cope with all of this.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know. You are in my thoughts a lot. Hooray for you!!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good for you! I'm so happy you've got all this fight in you! :hug: ray: How much more chemo do you have to endure?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great news Fritzie!!! :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks guys. di i have 4 more treatments to go. they say i will get sicker after each one tho. my last one is in the middle of september. right now it makes me very tired & i am in bed most of the afternoon. the good thing is i have to get up & go out to do the goats so it keeps me going.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they say that if you have something to live for chances are you will recover faster. I pray this is the case for you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome news! I will continue to ray: for you and a speedy recovery! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wonderful update, and I am so glad to hear it. I had been thinking about you this weekend so this is a great way to start off opening this and hearing things are going good. Keep it up, but do not over due it still. :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome news Fritzie!!! :stars: :dance: :leap: :clap:  :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wonderful news, Fritzie!!!!!!!!  :leap: :stars:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Fritzie- Have you told you doctor's about your "goat therapy" yet? My doctor just rolled his eyes and told me to get a hand sanitizer. But how can you not look at goaties and feel happier!
Did you get your truck brakes resolved yet?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone. i did talk to my DR about the goats & he was o.k. with it but did say to just take it easy. i have to go for my third chemo treatment today. that is my half way mark. did go to the nationals yeasterday & am real tired today but had a great time any way. chat later


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That is so great to hear Fritzie!! I am so glad everything is going good! :greengrin: :leap: And you did go to Nationals?! I can imagine being tired...I know my legs were hurting! LOL!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

well chemo went well today & my counts are all up again.  all but one is in the normal range. between yeasterday & today i am real tired tonight. we left here at 7am yeasterday for louiville & got home at 10:30 & i had to do chores when i got home. it was great. i got to see a friend from maine that i haven't seen for 2 years. my other friend pam was there with her 2 grand daughters(they are the kids that bought the 4 babies from me) they made me sit in the bleaches & would not let me do any thing. they went & got what ever i needed. good thing they aren't around me all the time because i sure would be spoiled.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy to hear that the treatment went ok....and your test results are still on the good side...now get some rest!! Sounds like you had a tiring couple days :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

well this treatment hit pretty hard today. have been in bed most of the day except to do chores & milk the girls. have been taking nausea pills & pain pills most of the day. the humidity really knocks me out to. thanks for all you prayers & thoughts they do help.


----------

